# "Natural" methods to jumpstart the miscarriage



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

I know it might me an irrational fear but I really would like to stay away from cytotec or a D&E. Anyone know of any more gentle methods I can use to get my empty yoke sack out? I am about 8 weeks "non pregnant."

I have not had a single tinge of blood at all and the thought of having to wait 6+ weeks for this to be over is kind of daunting. Mostly because I would prefer to have it be done and start trying again.


----------



## Mindi22 (Jun 28, 2005)

LolaK - I have heard that false unicorn and another herb I can't remember might be helpful. I have also heard that you should be careful with herbs. I had a blighted ovum last year in September, and ended up with a D&C and just about 14 weeks (shortly after finding out about the issue) because I just couldn't deal with all the pregnancy symptoms that were persisting in spite of what I knew to be true.

I tried to wait out a miscarriage this winter also, in Jan/Feb, but ended up with another D&C at about 10 weeks, since again, there was no sign of my body giving things up, and my hormone levels were rising but no baby was actually developing. I realize that they probably would have plateaued out at some point, but I needed to have the control back, kwim?

I think it's a very personal choice, and I wish that I'd had the patience and the ability to wait for my body to work on its own. I know that it does have the ability to do so. That said, both D&C's were not unpleasant experiences, and the staff at the hospital were wonderful and caring and concerned. I was put in a twilight sleep, and don't remember any of the procedure. I woke up to a little bit of cramping, but not even any bleeding the second time. The pain afterwards was much more emotional than anything.

HTH.
Mindi


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

False unicorn (10 drops of tincture) and lobelia (60 drops) and/or blue and black cohosh (15-20 drops each) and/or vitamin C (high dose, not sure) and/or ginger (ginger beer is sold in health food stores, the higher the amt of ginger the better... or you can gnaw raw, yuck!).

-hug-


----------



## mom2mich (Dec 2, 2006)

Acupuncture worked for my sister who was in the same situation as you. She started bleeding on the drive home!!!


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone - I have held off on herbs because I figure things can go wrong with them too. I was actually thinking of accupuncture, I think I will try to find a practitioner on Monday.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

With my blighted ovum last summer/fall, scupuncture helped me to get the bleeding started, as did some herbs prescribed by the DO/acupuncturist. However, I still bled for 10 weeks and ended up with a D&C b/c of the tissue still left in my uterus.

I was about 12 weeks when I started the acupuncture (had known it was a blighted ovum since ~8 weeks). A blighted ovum can hang on for a long time, because there is no event that tells your body to get rid of it. Instead, it snuggles in there and tries to implant and grow. (I had SO much hunger, for example, that was satisfied only with protein.)

Best wishes to you.

TMI warning...

I also found that a BJ with swallowing would "jump start" some slight cramping and bleeding. It's the prostaglandins in semen.


----------



## earthmothergypsy (Jan 12, 2007)

Check out the book *herbs in the childbearing year* by Susun Weed. She has info in there on m/c.


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
(I had SO much hunger, for example, that was satisfied only with protein.)

This is one of my serious issues right now. I am starving as if I was really pregnant and I am tired too - not so good with a 2 year old to chase.


----------



## Rosie_Kate (Dec 6, 2005)

Um... I think that False Unicorn and Lobelia are for _relaxing_ the uterus. I took those when I suspected that I was miscarrying in order to stop it if possible. (as in a case of "fetal rejection"). Once I was sure that the baby was gone though, I knew that those herbs would only delay it, so I quit taking them. I belive that Angelica and Dong Quai will cause cramping and get the uterus working. I took those along with Shepherd's Purse during the miscarriage because I didn't pass the placenta and was bleeding too much. They got my uterus contracting again so that I passed the placenta and then the bleeding slowed. Actually, at first I had some mis-information and took False Unicorn during the miscarriage and it immediately slowed my contractions and the passing of the placenta, making my problem worse.

Hugs to you, momma.


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

The most gentle way to help induce mc is 6000mg of Vitamin C. I took it when I was a week into my miscarriage and it helped flush everything out and I was done bleeding two days later. Sorry for your loss mama..I had a blighted ovum in April and mc at 8/9 weeks..


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

I second the Angelica. It really helped with mine. It causes the uterus to shed it's contents. The cohoshes cause contractions. Maybe a combination of the two or three (if you want to use both black and blue cohosh - they work in a synergistic relationship) would work for you. I don't think herbs could cause you problems. They either work or they don't. You would have to take extremely massive doses (or in conjunction with certain pharmaceuticals) for them to hurt you. I also second Susan Weed's book - Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Years. It's wonderful. So is Rosemary Gladstar's - Herbal Helps and Healing for Women.

I've also heard that cotton root bark is very effective. Pennyroyal (not the essential oil) can cause uterine ctx. Parsley leaf vaginally can cause a miscarriage along with high doses of Vit. C.

False Unicorn, Lobelia, Black Haw, Wild Yam, Cramp Bark are all used to PREVENT miscarriages. So they would definitely be counterproductive in your situation.

I'm very sorry for your loss and I hope that this info helps. Sending your peace.


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the help. I am going to try this weekend while I have my mom as well as my husband to help me out.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

I tried accupuncture, homeopathy, neuromdulation technique. I know they work for some women but they didn't for me







I had a D&C about 7 weeks into no longer expecting pregnancy. Since you are nursing you'll want to check into how any of herbs will effect your nursing or your babe, if you go that route. (It took a while for that to occur to me, so I'm mentioning it just in case.) If you end up with the D&C route there also is quite a range of drugs people end up taking. I ended up with a version where the only drug I took was one dose of ibuprofen. I hope you get the natural way and don't need to know about that. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It finally happened last night/today so although I feel like I lost two pints of blood I am happy to have some kind of closure.

I really appreciate all of you for sharing some of your wisdom and stories.


----------

